# Leaking carb bowl gasket.



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

With upper 50s weather, I decided to start my 4 HP Tecumseh for the season. I have a leaking fuel bowl gasket. Last year it leaked, so I replaced it with a OE Tecumseh Carburetor Carb Bowl Gasket 631028 & 631028A. It worked fine with no leaks. At the end of last season, I shut off the fuel & ran the carb dry. Now it leaks again.  I can see fine bubbles as I pump the primer bulb. I tightened the bowl nut very tight. I opened it up, checked the surface & reinstalled. Still leaks. Should I try two gaskets? Do I dare try something like Permatex on the gasket? Thanks for any help.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Slow up on tightening the nut, that'll cost you more than the gas leaking for sure. If you're sure the gasket isn't kinked or rolled, bowl isn't bent or crimped along the edge. You can easily run a brass brush (i buy the dollar store 3 packs,nylon, stainless and bronze/brass) around the edge of the carb body and the rim of the bowl with the gasket removed and try again. Some folks will take a little stop leak radiator stuff and rub it on the gasket (causes it to swell). I'm betting you have some corrosion on the edge of the bowl or carb body (like white powder?). Or spring for a replacement bowl.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You might try some of this if you find the surfaces have a bit of corrosion.










I you have black or ultra copper laying around already others have used those with good results too.

.


----------



## Bob Cat (Jul 15, 2014)

Check the vent just above the bowl gasket because if that's plugged it'll leak.(see Taryl's video on Tecumseh carbertraitor rebuild on YouTube ...easy to search)


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the extremely helpful advice. I never knew about that vent until I saw the video. Mine was clear. I have Permatex 2A. I went to the tech page where they say it is not to be used with ethanol fuel. I ordered the E friendly version KFrog posted, but ten bucks for two oz, yikes. I also ordered a new [expensive] OE bowl since I've heard of the finish flaking on the cheap ones. Great comment after video: "Working on these carbs is so frustrating I had to be put on medication." LOL


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

donyboys a bit more reliable


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL - it's not leaking, she's just marking her turf! ;>P


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd pull the bowl, check the carb for corrosion, check the bowl for roundness, and maybe put the bowl up on something and stretch the bottom down a little so it pushes up into that gasket more. Also, the gasket could have shrunk from being dry.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

Interesting thought about the gasket shrinking. I only last year added a fuel shutoff valve. The carb surface had no corrosion. The gasket that was new last year looked fine. The old bowl looked good too. I wonder if I would have been better off leaving it filled with treated fuel like I'd been doing for 20 years. I installed a new bowl w a new gasket and lightly coated them with Permashield noted above. I ran it, and now have no leaks & it runs fine. I plan to drain the fuel again at season end & hope I don't have to go through this again next year. Thanks to all for the helpful insight.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Just a thought, you may be in an area where your fuel sucks:wavetowel2:. My oldest son has an E430 Benz that runs around the UP of Michigan and spends most of it's time parked on MTU campus. If he cheats and doesn't go to Shell to get their premium, he has all kinds of issues. There is no Benz dealer near him but a very smart service guy we found through friends gave us the scoop on UP gas. Lots of private brand stations up there that buy gas from the lower part of MI. There are stations that deal in outdated gas:smiley-confused009:. Long story short, he gets gas from a known source and hasn't had issues (other than a design flaw of of the 210 body with window regulators)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Could it be that the bowl gasket got flipped 90 degrees out of phase?

That is, like a rubber brand, there are essentially two ways that it could be installed. One way with the flat side up, or the other way with the edge side up...? 

I don't know if this could be a situation with your model, but I have encountered this with some other models. Just a thought. 

I would also make sure that the bowl edge is square, and that the bottom has not been squashed in with over tightening. The solution to that is pretty easy, find an flat surface, and a flat faced hammer.


----------

